# Halo CE Remake



## Fruitloop (Jul 18, 2011)

Now I know there are probably a million reasons why I shouldn't be as excited as I actually am about this, but srsly, a remake of Halo 1 with the Reach engine has got me jumping up and down in my seat.

The end of reach totally whetted my appetite for this and I did actually get the original out of its box, but alas after playing through the end of Reach it does look pretty turd. Pointless for anyone who's not a dyed-in-the-wool halo fanatic I guess, but, just, like


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 18, 2011)

Does it use the Reach engine? The 7 multiplayer maps are going to be part of the Reach multiplayer though, just like the Mythic Multiplayer disc with ODST was an add-on for Halo 3..

Yeah, I'm seriously excited too. Played the first and gave up in the library. Will finish it this time, and will probably do an all-nighter for this, just like I did with ODST and Reach.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 18, 2011)

Fruitloop said:


> dyed-in-the-wool halo fanatic


 *puts hand up*


mwgdrwg said:


> Does it use the Reach engine?


It's not the reach engine, but a heavy modification of the original - required in order to keep the animation/physics/AI/scripting etc. in place. In fact, there is a facility to instantly swap between old and new graphics while you play. The internets are all mad because the mutiplayer will be Reach, but with some re-made CE maps (sensible move IMO - don't want to split the MP playerbase). I don't care, because Halo is all about the campaign for me


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 18, 2011)

Me too. 

Woohoo!


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2011)

They should remake Marathon...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2011)

Cid said:


> They should remake Marathon...


 
http://marathon.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2011)

I know! Had a bit of a look round after i posted that...


Er... They need to remake Marathon with a mouse-based look system then.


----------



## Cid (Jul 20, 2011)

Marathon is...


No... no... Can't say it.

But...


Marathon is er...


Marathonisbetterthandoom!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2011)

There's a new video out, it looks really good considering they've only upped the textures and resolutions and stuff. Says a lot about the quality of the original.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 20, 2011)

Are the videos out definitely the final look? I can't tell which ones are real atm.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> there's a new video out


 
link or die


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2011)

Crispy said:


> link or die



Just a bit of pistol action...looks good though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2011)

Fruitloop said:


> Are the videos out definitely the final look? I can't tell which ones are real atm.



The one I posted above is real.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 20, 2011)

That looks totally sweet. As my 2yr old says, WANT IT!


----------



## Cid (Jul 20, 2011)

Trailer looks impressive:



I hadn't realise Halo was so long ago now, I can't even remember what happened properly (haven't played the sequels).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2011)

Funny I'm normally really cynical about stuff like this but kinda looking forward to this! Loved the first game, hope it holds up today...


----------



## revol68 (Jul 20, 2011)

I dunno what it says about the current level of game design or my aging but the games I'm most looking forward to this autumn are the Metal Gear Solid HD remakes and Halo CE, though I'm also excited for Battlefield 3 too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2011)

I may not know all that much about Halo, but this is basically the first game with a new engine, right?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I dunno what it says about the current level of game design or my aging but the games I'm most looking forward to this autumn are the Metal Gear Solid HD remakes and Halo CE, though I'm also excited for Battlefield 3 too.


 
Yep B3 is the game I've been waiting for all year...but CE will make a nice accompaniment when I don't feel like playing realist FPSing...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I may not know all that much about Halo, but this is basically the first game with a new engine, right?


 
More like an ultimate re-skin. The AI, physics, logic, movement etc will be identical. It'll just look shinier, have new fanservice content and be playable co-op on Live!

The oldschool Halo multiplayer will not be on Live! as they'd have to write all-new netcode for it. They're just remaking some Halo CE maps for the Reach engine.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2011)

But it is basically the first game. So if you've already played the first game....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2011)

I have. Many times. Happy to do so again with new shinies


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2011)

Me too. Here's hoping it isn't stupidly priced though...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

That level in the swamp just got better


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 23, 2011)

More from Comic Con...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

30 quid? Looking lush? Been watching too many videos on Waypoint on it and nostalgia is now through the fucking roof! Amazon pre-order sorted!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, game installed, three codes redeemed (got a spare female avatar master chief suit if anyone wants it?). Downloading the 1.2gb map pack.


----------

